# New to airbrushing



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

i painted these spoon yesterday all ready to catch some Lake Erie walleye


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

lawrence p said:


> View attachment 240806
> i painted these spoon yesterday all ready to catch some Lake Erie walleye


they look good.
did you clear cote them with epoxy or clear powder paint ?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Epoxy


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

lawrence p said:


> View attachment 240806
> i painted these spoon yesterday all ready to catch some Lake Erie walleye


Very nice, wondering how good of an airbrush did you use and what brand of paint? Let us know how the finish holds up. I plan to try some of this also very soon. Thx


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I used a harbor freight airbrush but I am def going to upgrade that as for paint I used waterbased paint you get at Michaels and enviro lite epoxy to top coat them.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

lawrence p said:


> I used a harbor freight airbrush but I am def going to upgrade that as for paint I used waterbased paint you get at Michaels and enviro lite epoxy to top coat them.


Are you by chance talking about the acrylic floor coating "Envirotex lite", that's all I come up with, sorry ?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on those spoons, and welcome to the addiction...er, hobby.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thx. for the info


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

No problem


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

was you able to spray this stuff or did you dip em ?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

You can't spray it I painted it on with a small brush a drying wheel would also be awesome but I haven built one yet


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

lawrence p said:


> You can't spray it I painted it on with a small brush a drying wheel would also be awesome but I haven built one yet


if you have variable speed drill,you can make cheep drying wheel.
1.cut off 5 gallon bucket to 6" from bottom.
2.get 6" treded rod
3.drill center bucket and fasten treded rod with washer and nut from bouth sides.
4.get 2' 2x4 or any wood 2' long and 6" long 2x4.
5.screw the 6" 2x4 on the end off the 2' bord
6.put 4 srews in the short 2x4,the with off treded rod.
7.festen clips on outside off the bucket,they will hold loores.get clips from HarborFreight.
put that on table,turn on variable speed and you are in business.


----------

